# Schallwellen



## kernfusion (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
 hat jemand eine Idee wie ich mit Photoshop halbwegs vernünftige konzentrische Schallwellen erzeugen kann oder eine art Schockwelle die die Umgebung ein wenig verzerrrt ? 
  Ich habe einen kleinen Ausschnitt meines Flyers mitangefügt wo ich mit
  mehreren Layern gearbeitet habe.
 Habe mich ein wenig mit dem Ellipsenwerkzeug gespiert, bin aber schon daran gescheitert die Kreise in der Mitte transparent zu füllen ;(
  Hoffe es gibt eine einfache Lösung


----------



## kernfusion (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab schon ne halbwegs vernünftige Lösung gefunden:
 Filter über Box -> Schein nach Außen
 Leider lassen sich über die Kontur des Scheins nur zwei Wellen realisieren.
 Hab jemand noch eine bessere Idee mit mehr Wellen?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (17. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft Dir der "Wellen"-Filter in Photoshop weiter. Mit der Eintstellung "konzentrisch aus der Mitte" und der entsprechenden Stärke sollte das ganz nette Effekte ergeben (siehe Anhang).

- Lautsprecher mit leichter weicher Kante freigestellt und auf eine neue Ebene kopiert

- auf der OriginalEbene "Wellen" appliziert (Stärke 54, Wellen: 9).

- filter "Distorsion" aussgeführt, um den durch die Wellen gewachsenen Lautsprecher wieder zu verkleinern und die Verzerrung nach außen wachsen zu lassen.

- Ebene mit dem Lautsprecher eingeblendet.

Gruß

EDIT: ups, zu spät ^^
.


----------



## kernfusion (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaub ich versuch mal beides zu kombinieren 
 Danke - fetter effekt!


----------



## McAce (17. Dezember 2004)

So habe mal was gemacht weiß nicht ob das das ist was du wolltest.


Wenn ja sag bescheid dann schreibe ich dir wie ich es realisiert habe.
Es sind auch noch änderungen in aussehen möglich


----------



## kernfusion (17. Dezember 2004)

Bitte gerne 
 Das schaut auch sehr gut aus! Die Übergänge von Welle zu Hintergrund müssten noch ein wenig weicher sein, dann ist es perfekt. Wie hast du das gemacht?
   Ich bin immer noch am tüfteln wie ich das optimal hinbekomme.
   Gruß

 Edit: Mir fällt gerade noch ein an was mich der Effekt erinnert wie er sein sollte:
 In dem Film Matrix gibt es doch die Szenze als Neo(?) gegen eine Hausmauer aus Glas geschleudert wird und sich dann auch solche konzentrischen Kreise ausbreiten. Nur leider ist das wahrscheinlich eine Nummer zu hoch für einen quasi "Anfänger" wie mich:suspekt:


----------



## kernfusion (17. Dezember 2004)

Nun leider hab ich immer noch nicht rausgefunden wie das mit vielen Kreisen geht, nun bleib ich bei dieser Version. (siehe Anhang)

 Kombination von Schein nach Außen, Wellen-filter und darübergelegter Box.
 Hätte nur noch gern mehr Wellen gehabt.
 Kann man nix machen.
 Danke an alle!


----------



## Boromir (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich rasch mal hingesetzt und was probiert, hier das Ergebnis.
Da kernfusion mit seinem Bild zufrieden ist, sah ich keine Veranlassung zu beschreiben wie das Bild entstanden ist. Sollte doch noch Bedarf bestehen bin ich gerne bereit eine Anleitung nachzuliefern.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Dezember 2004)

Und bitte nicht vergessen, dazu zu schreiben, wie man zum jeweiligen Ergebnis
gekommen ist - mit den Bildern allein kann man nicht viel anfangen...


----------



## Em Jay (12. November 2005)

Hallo Leute   
Ich möchte gerne das Thema noch mal aufrollen, ist ja schon lange her, dass hierzu jemand was geschrieben hat. Inspiriert bin ich neben Matrix zusätzlich vom Film Minority Report.
Dort gab es die Schallwellen Waffen mit einer sehr gelungenen Grafik. Auf den ersten Blick möchte ich meinen, dass das mit dem Filter "Wellen" gestaltet wurde. Kann mir aber vorstellen , das zusätzlich runde Verläufe in Ebenenmasken erstellt wurden, um im Zentrum der Welle einen Durchblick zu haben.Wenn jemand weiss , wie man diesen Effekt am besten hinbekommt, wäre ich sehr dankbar für eine Mitteilung, Villeicht gibt es ja noch andere Filter?Oder Plug-ins?Na ich bin mal gespannt was sich hier so tut, ich bin neu hier  :-( 
Seid alle gegrüßt!

Em Jay


----------

